# mountain top kennels



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Can anybody give me some feedback about their boxes. Thinking on getting one. I like the two dog box with the closets. Any info would be great.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Top notch. They built a 5 hole for me and did a super job. No corners cut, strong welds etc.. They sent me pics as it was being built at diff stages, and helped me alot with shipping. Nice folks, good service, great product! I'd use em again in a minute!


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I have the 2 dog box w/closets and a drawer unit under it. I love it. I would recommend MT to anyone.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

They build a great product. I have a four-hole topper and have been very pleased with it. I would definitely recommend them!
Dave


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I also think they build a great product. I had a 2 hole SS box that I recently sold because I have a 4 hole SS trailer on order now...should be ready very shortly. I know they are running a little behind...they are moving into a new shop.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've seen many a one. They all look good, and owners I've talked to are very pleased.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

I think you'll be hard pressed to get anybody to say anything negative about their boxes. Ben and crew have really done their homework and put out a top notch product.


----------



## PkG (Oct 24, 2006)

Bought a 6 whole with ATV storage custom trailer from them. Trailer is great. Easy to pull. Well contructed. Can't go wrong with them
PKG


----------

